# I guess I quit...



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

When I first started driving in 2015, I felt that I made less than a dollar per hour on base fares, so I only drove high surge fares. They then lowered the rates, but I still just drove high surge fares. Over the summer of 2016, Uber brought on a myriad of drivers who didn't do common sense things like turn off driver mode when there is no surge or wait until the end of a concert to turn on the app. The surge gradually became less and less and didn't last as long. 

By late 2016 I barely drove. I drove Denver for NYE and made jack (about $250 before expenses for 8 hrs). There was barely any surge NYE!

I drove once in January and didn't even get a ride. That was the last time I drove. I guess that means I quit. 

Besides the massive drop in profit, the riders seemed to get worse as time went by. For the $2.40 minimum fare, riders would complain that I wouldn't give them water and gum (why the hell would a driver give GUM to a rider?) and riders would remove my mp3 player from my aux cord without asking and jack up the volume on the worst music ever created. I've had bad ratings for kicking pukers out of my car and Uber feels that everyone has a right to rate me. After telling passengers they can't do something, I have been told that nobody cares what an idiot Uber driver thinks, they are paying for the ride. 

I literally couldn't take it any longer. Uber is the worst job I've ever had and I've had some real bad ones. I actually liked driving the good people around, but the company and the rude riders killed it. Lyft was no better. I gave Uber a 1 star on glassdoor and I hope more drivers do the same.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah I realized it's stupid in my area. After deductions I didn't make any money. It's stupid to risk getting into an accident or getting points on your license or getting car jacked or killed for no money. Plus all the rotten people who think it's their right to demand a stop for a $2 ride. Worst job ever, by far. I drove some nice people around, but the bad ones and the lack of income means it's not worth the trouble. I even had a Saturday that I didn't even make $4 and only did one ride. I was working 7 days a week a few hours a day wasting my time being on call for free, lucky to make $15 a day. Pure stupidity. On a busy day I would do 8 or 9 rides in 12 hours and maybe make $50 if I got lucky.

Worked about 7 weeks didn't do 1 surge ride. Drove into the surge twice and it vanished, how would I know I had to go offline, how would any driver know? The first 2 weeks were bad, and those were the bast weeks. I drove a cab in the past this is 10 times worse, and I got tipped on almost all rides driving for a dispatch car service and 99% of people going to the airport or from the supermarket tipped.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Drove into the surge twice and it vanished, how would I know I had to go offline, how would any driver know?


The surge is based on supply and demand. If there are no drivers but high demand, the surge goes up. To me it was common sense to turn off driver mode when there was no surge. When I first started driving, very few drivers, if any, would show up on the app if there was no surge. Now there are always a myriad of drivers and rarely any surge.

I think that the Uber lease program is partly to blame for this. The driver gets a free rental if they give many rides per week, so they want to always be in driver mode. As the owner of my vehicle, I make no profit without surge, so I am no longer driving.


----------

